# Newborn Kid problems



## Cberggren (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello so we've had 4 goats kid lately and last night one of the Mommas was giving birth to a breached baby, the baby came out and it's brother followed. However the one that breached won't feed on its own, has to be bottle fed. It's eyes hasn't opened yet and can't stand but the brother is in great shape (walking, jumping Ect.) so I have no clue what is going on with the other one.. Does anybody have ideas? In the mean time I'll keep it warm and keep trying to feed the little one.


----------



## TAH (Jun 28, 2016)

I am not sure but I will tag people that know. 
@babsbag @Ferguson K @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre


----------



## TAH (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome to BYH!

Can you have a vet look at the kid? This is NOT normal, having a vet evaluate the kid would be best. 

Does the kid lay flat on its side? 

Does it try to stand at all? 

Will it lift its head? 

Is it male or female? 

Does it have any visible defects? 

How much is this kid eating?

 Does it suckle on its own? 

How much does it weigh?

Would it be possible to get some pics and post them?


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 28, 2016)

Greetings @Cberggren and welcome to BYH. Sorry your goat kid is having problems. One of our goat resident experts just answered ahead of me. Hope he/she comes around.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 28, 2016)

X2 Everything that GW said!

I would be concerned that the breech baby might have inhaled birthing fluids.   I think it would be a good idea to get this baby seen by a vet.

Another question:  Has the baby pooped?  Kids needs to pass the meconium.  I doubt that is the root of his problems though, but it is something you need to think about since he is so weak.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 28, 2016)

X3on what everyone else said.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 28, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother right about the meconium! Has the kid been checked thoroughly to make sure all the "parts" are there?

We have had a few breech before, some inhaled fluids but it absorbs fairly quickly. I find it very odd that the kid hasn't opened its eyes yet. I have never seen that before. That's where I think having a vet evaluate the situation is best.


----------



## Cberggren (Jun 29, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Welcome to BYH!
> 
> Can you have a vet look at the kid? This is NOT normal, having a vet evaluate the kid would be best.
> 
> ...



Good news! The kid is doing much better than yesterday.. She's lifting her head up on her own (still can't walk and seems strained ) she opens her eyes more than previous, though I do notice a thick liquid (discharge?) 

She still won't suckle on its own so we get enough into her via syringe. The only defect I notice is the eyes not opening... She is pooping. We tend to feed her 4oz every 4 hrs.

She was a breached birth so possibly hypoxia ? As for the eyes I mean and being so weak.. 

Had the vet come out to check the kid and that was his thoughts aswell but he didn't quite know. 

As for the weight, I'm not sure. Probably close to her brother which is doing just fine. (Running, jumping, Ect ..) 

Thoughts??? 


Thanks!!


----------



## Cberggren (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Cberggren (Jun 29, 2016)

Cberggren said:


> View attachment 19280 View attachment 19281


This is most recent pic


----------



## Cberggren (Jun 29, 2016)

TAH said:


> Welcome.


Thank you!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 29, 2016)

that she continues to improve.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 30, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> that she continues to improve.



x2


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 30, 2016)

Seems like you are doing a good job with her! 

Is she starting to suckle on her own? Does she fight you when you put the syringe in her mouth? 

Please keep us updated! I have never seen this before and I am curious as to how this will turn out. I have seen quite a bit in the goat world, but this is new to me.


----------



## Cberggren (Jun 30, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Seems like you are doing a good job with her!
> 
> Is she starting to suckle on her own? Does she fight you when you put the syringe in her mouth?
> 
> Please keep us updated! I have never seen this before and I am curious as to how this will turn out. I have seen quite a bit in the goat world, but this is new to me.


Okay so she's been having her ups and downs.. She is slowly getting stronger but not strong enough to walk, she can just barely hold her head up. She can't open her eyes much or for very long at a time one appears cloudy.. While we feed her we keep her back legs stretched out and try to stimulate her as much as possible. 

However just today she started bleating and curling her lip so we have her the bottle and she suckled once or twice!! That's progress but She's a work in progress for sure haha.. 

I will stick to the current feeding and PT schedule for her and keep you updated! Things are looking better!! 

P.S. There is a little resistance when we feed her but she gives in after she realizes it's food we are giving her


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 5, 2016)

@Cberggren How is the kid doing?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2016)

I think your suspicion is right.
Sounds like brain damage from lack of oxygen. 

It is a week now and although slight progress I would consider putting her down. 

Very sorry for the complications from the birthing. Always so sad when these things happen.


----------



## Cberggren (Jul 5, 2016)

Alright so I've got some bad news, the kid had to be put down. She just wasn't improving and started losing weight and not even standing again. These things happen. 

Thanks though everyone for trying to help me figure this out!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 5, 2016)

Sorry. Yep breeding animals does not always do as planned.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 5, 2016)

sorry to hear this


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2016)

I commend you for the decision. It is so difficult. There is a great deal of care shown in euthanizing an animal. Sadly too often we allow our own emotions to prevent us from doing the right thing.
I am thankful you shared your experience with us as well. We all learn from others, this will help another along the way.

Very sad for your loss and you sure did give the kid a fighting chance.


----------

